# Mobil 1 Racing 2T NO MORE



## Elmore (Sep 18, 2007)

Exxon Mobil Corporation has decided to discontinue Mobil 1 Racing 2T...WTF!

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_Racing_2T.aspx

In regard to their decision I sent them this comment : 

"Your decision to no longer produce/sell Mobil 1 Racing 2T is a bad move. Many people who have found this product to be one of the best will be very disappointed in this decision. What has your company become?...WalMart?
That is what it appears to me...Mobil Oil has become like WalMart. Shame on you."

To send your comments, open this shortcut : http://www.mobil.com/Imports/Contac...nguage=English&Brand=EXXON&Site=www.exxon.com


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 18, 2007)

And this come a week after Baileys web sites says "no more Husky sales on-line". What's RBTREE going to do???

Oh well, it will give AS posters something materialto talk aboutopcorn:


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess I'm going shopping today.

Mark


----------



## Elmore (Sep 18, 2007)

*Read Their Lips*



TreeCo said:


> If they replace it with something better I just made a good sized mistake by ordering 3 six packs of quarts.(1.5gallon ea.)
> 
> http://www.avlube.com/



Dan,
They're an oil company...read their lips : "Effective on or about August 31, 2007, ExxonMobil will discontinue Mobil 1 Racing 2T. There will not be a replacement for this product." :chainsawguy:


----------



## computeruser (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a trip to AutoZone is in order this evening.

Looks like I'll be running Klotz before too long...


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 18, 2007)

Here I have had great luck with Royal Purple Products..

http://www.royalpurple.com/prodsa/tcwiiirac.html


Scott


----------



## greengoblin (Sep 18, 2007)

Whats the big deal? Isnt oil just oil? :biggrinbounce2: opcorn:


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 18, 2007)

Good information...i'll probably go stock up also.

GO AMSOIL...LOL


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 18, 2007)

Bailey's stated they can not take Internet orders on certain saws, but they will gladly TAKE orders over the PHONE. 
So people will just have to learn to dial a phone again.  

Now I went on a drive the other day to go to new dealers. Well I went to a True Value Hardware Stihl dealer that was listed 15 miles away and got there and it was now a Husky dealer inside of the hardware store, biggest saw on shelf 570. 
Then I went to my good Husky dealer that has been family owned and ran for years to get some parts and order some others, :censored: CLOSED SHOP no longer in business.
Then I went down the street to the Stihl dealer I cant stand to see if anything has changed, gave him my wants and they cant find chit still in a puter, just plum awful parts service at this place still, gave up on them and called my GOOD stihl dealer and he said he would order my parts for me over the phone.
Then made a run to my good dolmar dealer, the one that couldn't find the 7900 2007 new filter cover even though I had the part number for them supplied by cutting edge. 
The owner I deal with wasn't there, on lunch, but got to talk to the tech . I said this is the part I tried to get so and so to order and I brought it in to show him. I said this is the 7900 07 new updated carb cover. The tech said so its for a Poulan . I said dont you sale 7900's here, you know the one over there on the shelf with the 6400 too. The guy says oh i didn't know the dolmar line, I got my schooling through ECHO. nuff said. 

Just had to share my day out checking dealers in the area.

KLOTZ


----------



## Elmore (Sep 18, 2007)

*corporate stewardship*

I'm telling you fellas...this is not good corporate stewardship. I believe that a corporation has obligations to the share holders but an obligation to consumers should be paramount. A few years back our elected representatives in Washington DC gave Exxon Mobil Corporation, among others, a huge tax break. Their profits have reportedly been enormous. Today they are paying a 35 cent dividend per share and their stock is up 6%. You can call 1-800-252-1800 to verify this and probably get more info.
I called the corporate office and was transferred to a man in lubrication and he mentioned that what with the general phase out of 2 cycle engines that it may have contributed to their decision. Don't they know that many of these 4 cycle small engines still require a fuel/oil mix. I don't know about you but I have found an excellent oil in Mobil 1 Racing 2T. I started using it just before they switched from MX2T to Racing 2T. Maybe the other major oil companies like Ashland Corp, BPAmoco, ChevronTexaco, ConocoPhillips, Pennzoil or Royal Dutch/Shell will pick up on this and develop a similar synthetic product to fill this void.
As consumers you need to make your voice heard. I urge you to contact Exxon Mobil Corporation and make your concerns known. 

"Whats the big deal? Isnt oil just oil?"... NO!


----------



## Elmore (Sep 18, 2007)

*Going Shopping*

I too am going to have to stock up...just enough to hold me over till I can find a good replacement product. Also need to bring back my other Exxon Mobil products and exchange them for petroleum products made by a good producer that may have consumer satisfaction in their corporate play book.


----------



## 16:1mix (Sep 18, 2007)

Elmore said:


> Dan,
> They're an oil company...read their lips : "Effective on or about August 31, 2007, ExxonMobil will discontinue Mobil 1 Racing 2T. There will not be a replacement for this product." :chainsawguy:



Skreeeeeeeeeeewwwww it...there is still REDLINE. Only PITA is the lack of retail outlets although I'll put up with that in exchange for NOT having to go to Wmart to get it.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

I have no experience with Mobile 2T but if you're looking for a very good 2 stroke oil Silkolene pro2 is a great oil. I've run it in motocross bikes for years, it burns clean and offers top of the line protection. Any motorcycle dealer should be able to get it, if they don't have it it's distributed by Tucker Rocky.

As for Klotz I pray your'e not talking about castor oil. (bean oil to some) Please tell me no one puts that :censored: in their saws!:jawdrop:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 18, 2007)

Stihl HP boys!!! Getcha some


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 18, 2007)

Order by the case from Ohio before they are out. West Texas has used this company before.

http://www.avlube.com/mob1mx2cycmo1.html


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 18, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> Please tell me no one puts that :censored: in their saws!


Most of all the hotsaw racers I know run the 100% synthetic Klotz in their saws or the 80%-20% mixture Klotz.


http://www.klotzlube.com/storeProdDetails.asp?pi=22

http://www.klotzlube.com/storeProdDetails.asp?pi=18

http://www.klotzlube.com/storeProdDetails.asp?pi=29


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Most of all the hotsaw racers I know run the 100% synthetic Klotz in their saws or the 80%-20% mixture Klotz.
> 
> 
> http://www.klotzlube.com/storeProdDetails.asp?pi=22
> ...



Klotz synthetic may be great I've never used it. A lot of quad racers used the Klotz castor and from what I saw I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Most of all the hotsaw racers I know run the 100% synthetic Klotz in their saws or the 80%-20% mixture Klotz.
> 
> 
> http://www.klotzlube.com/storeProdDetails.asp?pi=22
> ...



Yeah, but that's half again what Mobil 2T runs. I just picked up the last 5 qts at the local O'Reilly's and may go get a couple more at the local AutoZone. I've still got a one I haven't tapped at home.

This really sucks.

Mark


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where is my violin!!!!

WAAAAHHHHH 

Might as well step up for a change and switch to Stihl Ultra!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!





















On a Serious note... this does suck... I know a lot of people that use it in dirt bikes too.

Gary


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Where is my violin!!!!
> Might as well step up for a change and switch to Stihl Ultra!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Gary



Is there something wrong with the Stihl Ultra?


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 18, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> Is there something wrong with the Stihl Ultra?



Nah... you misread my post... er, maybe I worded it wrong. 

What I meant wuz... You'se guys shoulda been usin' Stihl Ultra in the first place!   

...and to answer your question w4h... ain't nothin' wrong with Stihl Ultra mang! 

Gary


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 18, 2007)

Does Stihl have a 2 stroke oil that is 100% synthetic with no racy smell? or is there another good brand like this without the racy smell that can take the upper limits of race rpm's?
I need to find a good trust worthy mix for the stock gas races so the idiots that don't know the difference in the smell of Klotz racy smell and Alky fuels.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys seen where I posted a direct link to order your Mobile direct, above I hope by the case also. http://www.avlube.com/mob1mx2cycmo1.html


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 18, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> How much is Stihl Ultra?
> 
> I've got $158. in 4.5 gallons of Racing 2T delivered to my door(three cases). I likely will be switching when it's gone.



It varies from dealer to dealer...you will need to call or stop into your local dealer to get an accurate price....but that will probably change by time you go through your 4.5 gallons of 2T unless you go through 225 gallons (50:1) of chainsaw mix quickly.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Does Stihl have a 2 stroke oil that is 100% synthetic with no racy smell? or is there another good brand like this without the racy smell that can take the upper limits of race rpm's?
> I need to find a good trust worthy mix for the stock gas races so the idiots that don't know the difference in the smell of Klotz racy smell and Alky fuels.



I have had good luck with Dumond Tech DTP in race bikes but it can be hard to find. Silkolene Pro2 is also a good oil and is easy to get in any motorcycle dealership.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 18, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> Is there something wrong with the Stihl Ultra?



Only 1 thing....$$$$, 2T is relatively cheap compared to even most dino saw branded oil, and I'll have to get my local dealer to start stocking it.


Mark


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if Mobil isn't involved in the Stihl Ultra mix but that's just a wild guess.[/QUOTE said:


> I think it would be more likely come from fuchs oil. They have facilities in Germany and through out Europe. They also developed Honda's oil line and Silkolene products.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 18, 2007)

Omni Specialty Packaging makes Stihls oil, not Mobil 1.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Sep 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stihl HP boys!!! Getcha some



After paying $7.15 per qt. (32oz) for Mobil 2T
I just can't make myself pay $19.57 for 38.4 oz.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 18, 2007)

> They also developed Honda's oil line


 I dont think this is correct.


Andyshine, Omni is a packaging company and as such does nothign more than stuff bottles. Who knows where Stihls oil comes from.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 18, 2007)

It sucks to see 2R going away is it was a great product for a resonable price. In the end I suspect 2R going away was caused by limited distribution/limited sales and a purchase price that was too low for the quality/cost of manufacture.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I dont think this is correct.
> 
> 
> I was the parts manager at a Honda dealership for six years and this is what my Honda rep told me.
> ...


----------



## bwalker (Sep 18, 2007)

Sales reps in most cases talk out their azz. 
In the US Appollo out of Jeffersonvillle,IN is listed as the manufacturer. Jeffersonville is also the site of a large Ashland petroleum facility, so put two and two together.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 18, 2007)

I stopped by 2 AutoZone stores this afternoon and bought them out. It should be enough for hundreds of gallons of 43:1 mix, which should last me...well, a darned long time. And there are still a couple more AutoZone stores here in town...


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Sales reps in most cases talk out their azz.
> In the US Appollo out of Jeffersonvillle,IN is listed as the manufacturer. Jeffersonville is also the site of a large Ashland petroleum facility, so put two and two together.



I can't think of a reason he would want to mislead me, we were a Honda dealer and sold their products as such. All I was told was that Fuchs helped develop the products, it would make sense to me that Honda would find someone stateside to manufacture the oil rather than shipping it all over.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 18, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> Is there something wrong with the Stihl Ultra?



The super high price is the first thing that comes to mind.....

Amsol pure synthetic less than half the price of Stihl HP Ultra, I've been running it for awhile now and keeping an eye on the pistons and cylinders... they are staying clean no carbon build up.... So why pay more?


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not happ about this either. I don't use it, but just makes it harder if I were to need it!!!

I am VERY happy with my Royal Purple, but it's pricey!!!!

And with the Husky internet sales going, we are going to see a boom!!!!!!


GO ECHO!!!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 18, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> After paying $7.15 per qt. (32oz) for Mobil 2T
> I just can't make myself pay $19.57 for 38.4 oz.



I can't argue with the price.........Having seen a few engines that run many hours on HP, I will stick with it. Hey, ya gots to pay to play


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 18, 2007)

I paid $10 a qt for my last 6 qts of Klotz 80/20, If the good stihl stuff is $19 a qt they can :censored: keep it. 

Heck I would go back to running the Blue Poulan 100% synthetic and Dino oils both at $5 a 20oz, before paying the steal you blind prices. 

Never had any failures running the poulan oils in stock saws or trimmers since 94 and just changed to Klotz last year for the woods ported stuff.


----------



## West Texas (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.avlube.com/mob1mx2cycmo1.html These people took good care of me. UPS broke the case and lost a quart; avlube filed a claim and sent me another case 'free of charge.' Can't beat that. I now have two six pack cases and will order more now to be sure I've got it stocked for a while. At 77+ I may not be cutting that many more years anyway :rockn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ultra*

Stihl Ultra is made by Castrol in Italy. It's partly the reason for the price - Euro to $US converion sucks.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Bailey's stated they can not take Internet orders on certain saws, but they will gladly TAKE orders over the PHONE.
> So people will just have to learn to dial a phone again.




This won't last long, unless Husky corp is really screwed up :monkey:. 

Sure, Baileys lowers their profile.. but continues to advertise by Web and catalog, and says "call us", but nothing really changes. Sure glad I'm not a Husky dealer


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Heck I would go back to running the Blue Poulan 100% synthetic and Dino oils both at $5 a 20oz, before paying the steal you blind prices.
> 
> .





So... you say you just cut for fun.. so how much oil do you use in a year?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 18, 2007)

I've seen the Light!!!! Im going Amsoil in eveything.......Should cost me less since Im going to use less.....It's all about cost ya know....:help: 



.






.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 18, 2007)

Na.. it's all about smell. I LOVE the smell of Ultra in the morning...


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Na.. it's all about smell. I LOVE the smell of Ultra in the morning...



I did NOT need that image in my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 18, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> I did NOT need that image in my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TWISTED!!!!!!!!!!

and it's all your fault.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> TWISTED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and it's all your fault.



Hey, you said it!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Na.. it's all about smell. I LOVE the smell of Ultra in the morning...



Nah!!!!! Klotz R-50 @ 32:1 with a little sunoco,,,, Now that smells really good !!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 18, 2007)

EdRitchey said:


> The super high price is the first thing that comes to mind.....
> 
> Amsol pure synthetic less than half the price of Stihl HP Ultra, I've been running it for awhile now and keeping an eye on the pistons and cylinders... they are staying clean no carbon build up.... So why pay more?



I'm a little Leary of Amsoil. I probably just had a bad rep but the marketing :censored: he was feeding me left me with no confidence. 100:1 ratio can't be good, first since your jetting is based on the air to fuel ratio and oil displaces fuel when mixed it's going to through your jetting off. Second I've seen studies done on a dyno with different fuel oil ratios and anything past 50:1 started losing power because the oil on the cyl walls helps seal the rings. I've never wanted to try it so it may offer enough protection but I know the other oils I've recommended work great and haven't caused significant carbon build up in my motors.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, Elmore, I assume you got an answer back from Exxon/Mobil too. Mine was a real person answer, but the words seem a bit hollow.

Basically, it was a "I'll pass it along upstairs, and keep using other Mobil 1 products"

Mark


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 18, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I wrote and didn't get any response.



Now who on this earth would listen to you???:deadhorse:


----------



## eyolf (Sep 19, 2007)

I checked: I can have 11 cases of (12) pints for a measly $400, if I take 'em all. Otherwise its $4.19 a pint at the only mobil station within an hour or more.

I'll stay with Citgo oil. Gallon jug for under $13 down at the farm store...even with today's prices.

For 98% of us, any oil that says "API TC, Jaso FC" on the label will be dandy. For 75% of us, oil that says "API TC, JASO FA/FB" will be acceptable.
And for those few that occasionally fire up the antiques, Just about anything is OK...there isn't anything like plain old straight 40 non-detergent Dino bones at 12:1 on a frosty morning!

Kinda like shooting a punkin-lobber...ya gotta wait for the smoke to clear!


----------



## rbtree (Sep 19, 2007)

I located some at the second closest Autozone. They're gonna line up all they can for me from other nearby stores. I still have about 12 quarts from cleaning out my local store and ordering 2-3 more cases last spring...hope to be able to score a few more cases.

Great product, great price....shame it's going away.


----------



## rbtree (Sep 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> And this come a week after Baileys web sites says "no more Husky sales on-line". What's RBTREE going to do???
> 
> opcorn:



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-72cc-cha...ryZ42227QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Buy a "Bigger Boyz Toys" gynuwine 038.........?


:jawdrop:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 19, 2007)

rbtree said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-72cc-cha...ryZ42227QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Buy a "Bigger Boyz Toys" gynuwine 038.........?
> 
> ...



Chinese junk copy with stihl hardnose bar and chain.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 19, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Hey, Elmore, I assume you got an answer back from Exxon/Mobil too. Mine was a real person answer, but the words seem a bit hollow.
> 
> Basically, it was a "I'll pass it along upstairs, and keep using other Mobil 1 products"
> 
> Mark





TreeCo said:


> I wrote and didn't get any response.



Mark...I haven't got a response one. I guess they are not responsive to progressive conservatives like me and Dan...heh heh
It may be because I suggested that they keep an eye on this thread so that they can feel our love for Racing 2T and they may not have liked my rant about "Corporate Stewardship".
It distresses me that a fine product like this will go the way of the Dodo but I have tried to mobilize the forces here on AS in order to send the message to Exxon Mobil Corporation that we like Mobil 1 Racing 2T and we purchase it. True their gasoline is not top tier and many other conventional automotive motor oils seem to have better technical data numbers but their synthetics including Racing 2T are without a doubt top notch.
My next step was to seek and obtain. I now have seven full quarts plus a partial quart and two gallons of mix. 
I will continue this endeavor in hopes that they will see the mistake that they are making in discontinuing 2T. Maybe if we continually contact them in this regard they will have a change of heart. Call and send e-mail to them. Let them know that we want their product. 
If 2T is not available I will find another product that meets my 2-cycle lubrication needs and Exxon Mobil will not get my money.
They should send me a commission check for this sudden surge of sales of Mobil 1 Racing 2T. I bet they broke sales records today.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 19, 2007)

Omni Specifically told me they mix Stihls Ultra in house to Stihls specifications. In Europe Castrol makes Stihls oil, however they do not ship it to the U.S.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 19, 2007)

Stihl tells me they import the Ultra oil.... from Castrol. Is it imported in it's final form? Don't know. It's likely omni packages it as they package all of Stihl's oil in the usa. I think we're splitting hairs.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Stihl tells me they import the Ultra oil.... from Castrol. Is it imported in it's final form? Don't know. It's likely omni packages it as they package all of Stihl's oil in the usa. I think we're splitting hairs.



Yup who knows how they make the final product.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Not Happy*

I use Mobil 1 2t Racing and love it ,but we cant get Ultra in Australia so what do i do know.??????????????


----------



## sdt7618 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Ultra/Castrol*

If Castrol Make Ultra, surely they must make a Castrol branded product? anybody got any idea what it could be?


----------



## PetrolHead (Sep 19, 2007)

sdt7618 said:


> If Castrol Make Ultra, surely they must make a Castrol branded product? anybody got any idea what it could be?



TTS ?
Well, it's synthetic anyway.


----------



## husq2100 (Sep 19, 2007)

has anyone tried fusch oil's??????


----------



## danl (Sep 19, 2007)

Exxon Mobil Corporation has decided to discontinue Mobil 1 Racing 2T...

I just switched to 2T two weeks ago. after years of reading Bwalker tell how great it is and now look what happens...

It must be my fault..

I guess I will visit Autozone after work.


----------



## habanero (Sep 19, 2007)

danl said:


> Exxon Mobil Corporation has decided to discontinue Mobil 1 Racing 2T...
> 
> I just switched to 2T two weeks ago. after years of reading Bwalker tell how great it is and now look what happens...
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat-I just bought my first two quarts a couple weeks ago as well.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I think we're splitting hairs.



That's unusual for this board...


----------



## belgian (Sep 19, 2007)

Elmore said:


> It may be because I suggested that they keep an eye on this thread so that they can feel our love for Racing 2T and they may not have liked my rant about "Corporate Stewardship".
> It distresses me that a fine product like this will go the way of the Dodo but I have tried to mobilize the forces here on AS in order to send the message to Exxon Mobil Corporation that we like Mobil 1 Racing 2T and we purchase it. True their gasoline is not top tier and many other conventional automotive motor oils seem to have better technical data numbers but their synthetics including Racing 2T are without a doubt top notch.
> My next step was to seek and obtain. I now have seven full quarts plus a partial quart and two gallons of mix.
> I will continue this endeavor in hopes that they will see the mistake that they are making in discontinuing 2T. Maybe if we continually contact them in this regard they will have a change of heart. Call and send e-mail to them. Let them know that we want their product.
> ...



Elmore, your effort is to be commended but futile, I reckon. Such decisions are taken by looking at statistics and revenues, strategic importance, etc. Maybe they didn't position their product pricing right, but personally I believe this product goes about small volumes compared to other oils or petroleum products and probably in a very competitive environment (many brands available). 

And in todays business, shareholders do come first, stakeholders (like customers), as sad as it may sound, come far behind


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 19, 2007)

sdt7618 said:


> If Castrol Make Ultra, surely they must make a Castrol branded product? anybody got any idea what it could be?



Ultra is specific to Stihl - no "generic" at this time.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ultra is specific to Stihl - no "generic" at this time.





I am?????............................ 




.


----------



## 1953greg (Sep 19, 2007)

autozone still has 2t here and ordered me 2 6pacs @ $9/qt.    

i mix it 50/50 with stihl orange so that wil do this weekend warrior several yrs


----------



## Woodie (Sep 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ultra is specific to Stihl - no "generic" at this time.





04ultra said:


> I am?????............................



The thought of a "prescription Ultra" is almost too much to bear... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## danl (Sep 19, 2007)

*It's not fair----- It took me five years to get around to trying it*
   
But I've been telling my daughter for years - Lifes not fair....


----------



## possum398 (Sep 19, 2007)

anyone tryed these amsoil oils

http://www.synthetic-motor-oil-chan..._synthetic_2-cycle-racing-oil_product-tcr.php

http://www.amsoil.com/StoreFront/tdr.aspx


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 19, 2007)

Woodie said:


> The thought of a "prescription Ultra" is almost too much to bear... :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, but with all of the internet pharmacies around, obtaining it isn't a problem.

.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 19, 2007)

My old standby...







http://www.klotzlube.com/tech/KL-100.pdf


----------



## spacemule (Sep 19, 2007)

1953greg said:


> i mix it 50/50 with stihl orange so that wil do this weekend warrior several yrs


Why, oh why would you bother mixing more than one brand of 2 stroke oil together? That's just asinine.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 19, 2007)

Curiosity got me today, 3 stihl dealers pretty close and 3 autozones. The stihl ultra oil was $57 a gallon and the Mobile 1 Racing 2T was $8.89 a qt.

I ask the autozone mangers and they stated the 2T is still in their data base and can be ordered at 6 qts min at a time in bulk.

Does the racing 2T or stihl ultra oils have a racy smell? or your typical 2 stroke smell?


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 19, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> My old standby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My #1 choice is that one, then the 100% Klotz is 2nd.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 19, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Does the racing 2T or stihl ultra oils have a racy smell? or your typical 2 stroke smell?



It doesn't smell like my klotz/110octane KX265 but different than the orange bottled Stihl oil. I really like the smell and if the carb is right, no smoke after warm up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have no idea what a racy smell is.. but if it's like a great looking women, I won't admit it anyhow.


Ultra does not "smell" like any of the prior stihl oils.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 19, 2007)

Smell???

You guys are retarded... who friggin' cares!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm such a lemming... bought 6 quarts today. They have 4 more in the back, and I will probably go get them on payday. One had been dropped and the lid was cracked.. got that one for $4.50.

Ian


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 19, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Smell???
> 
> You guys are retarded... who friggin' cares!!!!!!!
> 
> Gary



There is good reason for this question.

When running stock gas racing classes this year I was accused of running Alky in my saws (by idiots getting their azzez handed to them and wouldn't know the smell of Alky if I threw it on them)) due to the smell of the Klotz oils racy smell. So I am looking for a oil with no race gas type smell for this one freaking show.

Racy smells like 110+ race gas, Lakeside.

Now do you understand? 

Its not a balance thing, or a weight thing, its a freaking smell thing now.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2007)

danl said:


> *It's not fair----- It took me five years to get around to trying it*
> 
> But I've been telling my daughter for years - Lifes not fair....




I don't care at all - I just run the Aspen "envionment friendly" premixed Alkylate fuel anyway....

...I just fired up my 353, with fuel that has been sitting in the saw for 1 1/2 years or so - no problem at all........


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 19, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> There is good reason for this question.
> 
> When running stock gas racing classes this year I was accused of running Alky in my saws (by idiots getting their azzez handed to them and wouldn't know the smell of Alky if I threw it on them)) due to the smell of the Klotz oils racy smell. So I am looking for a oil with no race gas type smell for this one freaking show.
> 
> ...



Sorry dood... it's still retarded...

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Klotz R - 50*



Cut4fun said:


> Curiosity got me today, 3 stihl dealers pretty close and 3 autozones. The stihl ultra oil was $57 a gallon and the Mobile 1 Racing 2T was $8.89 a qt.
> 
> I ask the autozone mangers and they stated the 2T is still in their data base and can be ordered at 6 qts min at a time in bulk.
> 
> Does the racing 2T or stihl ultra oils have a racy smell? or your typical 2 stroke smell?




Klotz R - 50 would be smelling good specialy wif da Sunoco 104 {Blue} or 110 {purple} oooowwwuuhhh That Smell!!!!!! Cant ya smell that Smell!!!!!!!!

and that is what I run, ran it in my 100cc piston ported go cart motos @ 32:1 never had a an oil related failure

Tha Smell of it Surrounds You!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: 

However,,,I know where to get the Mobil 1 for 45.00 a case plus about 8 or 9$ shipping so you are @ 53-54 to your door for 6 quarts!!!!!!!! that would be about 9 bucks a jug delivered!!!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 19, 2007)

$45 a case + shipping right here from ohio. http://www.avlube.com/mob1mx2cycmo1.html


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Word on the street is it will be produced until the end of October,,,,,*



Cut4fun said:


> Curiosity got me today, 3 stihl dealers pretty close and 3 autozones. The stihl ultra oil was $57 a gallon and the Mobile 1 Racing 2T was $8.89 a qt.
> 
> I ask the autozone mangers and they stated the 2T is still in their data base and can be ordered at 6 qts min at a time in bulk.
> 
> Does the racing 2T or stihl ultra oils have a racy smell? or your typical 2 stroke smell?




Thats what I hear,,,:monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Thanks Cut I bought three cases today!!!!*



Cut4fun said:


> $45 a case + shipping right here from ohio. http://www.avlube.com/mob1mx2cycmo1.html



They had 13 when I called and the lady told me till the end of October before production ends!!!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 19, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> They had 13 when I called and the lady told me till the end of October before production ends!!!!!!



I bet all 13 will be gone before Oct 1st. Heck maybe by the end of next week.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 19, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> They had 13 when I called and the lady told me till the end of October before production ends!!!!!!





Called Avlube today around 3:15..............all sold out!!!


Next shipment in is next week!!!


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 19, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> I'm a little Leary of Amsoil. I probably just had a bad rep but the marketing :censored: he was feeding me left me with no confidence. 100:1 ratio can't be good, first since your jetting is based on the air to fuel ratio and oil displaces fuel when mixed it's going to through your jetting off. Second I've seen studies done on a dyno with different fuel oil ratios and anything past 50:1 started losing power because the oil on the cyl walls helps seal the rings. I've never wanted to try it so it may offer enough protection but I know the other oils I've recommended work great and haven't caused significant carbon build up in my motors.



I've been running it without any problems at all... At first I was watching the pistons real close but now I trust it and after a couple of dozen tanks full in these saws I know it works fine. I do mix it 70:1 just for the record.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 19, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Called Avlube today around 3:15..............all sold out!!!
> 
> 
> Next shipment in is next week!!!



I stand corrected, WOW!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 19, 2007)

Just for shats and giggles I called about the cost of Echo 2 Stroke oil. It goes for $16 a gallon ( this is hopefully the right price). Compared to Racing 2t which is about $7-8 a quart............is the Racing 2t that much better???


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 19, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Just for shats and giggles I called about the cost of Echo 2 Stroke oil. It goes for $16 a gallon ( this is hopefully the right price). Compared to Racing 2t which is about $7-8 a quart............is the Racing 2t that much better???



HEH, HEH, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHEE, HEHEHEHE, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2007)

*The beauty part about the racing grade synthetics*



rahtreelimbs said:


> Just for shats and giggles I called about the cost of Echo 2 Stroke oil. It goes for $16 a gallon ( this is hopefully the right price). Compared to Racing 2t which is about $7-8 a quart............is the Racing 2t that much better???



besides the CARBON EXHAUST PORT AND RING LANDS cleansing properties to me hands down is the boosted lubricity,,,

My old 066 was well used when I got it with some light scoring on the exhaust port side of tha piston,,,, I did a topend then knowing that the crank bearings were marginal but should be good for a few more hrs,,, WELL IT ENDED UP I got a minimum of 300 or more hrs (another year) flush cutting stumps and bucking out problem trees out of it before the clutch side seal wiped and I had to tear it down actually probably could've just replaced that one seal and kept on truckin but I changed out both bearings and new seals,,,I had switched all of my saws to the Klotz (MODDED) & Ultra (STOCK) about 8 mo.s prior to that,,, 

what got my attention the most on my tear down was the the amount of oil that was dripping and infused in the rod and main bearings,,,,, and no discoloration on the rod ends or the crank shaft,,,,, I was amazed,, Ive never seen a moto that clean,,,, to me its worth the difference,,,,,, hands down,,, and we brutilize that saw running a 36 w/full comp semi-round chisel


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2007)

*wow!!!!*



rahtreelimbs said:


> Called Avlube today around 3:15..............all sold out!!!
> 
> 
> Next shipment in is next week!!!



Thats funny,,,,, err aaaahhh C4F,,,, I thinks we have a problem,,,, I ordered mine @ about 10:30 AM CST!!!!!


----------



## 00juice (Sep 19, 2007)

Just outta curiousity, of those of you who run Mobil 2T religiously, how many of you use Mobil or Mobil Synthetic oils in your cars, trucks, suv's or street bikes? Does anyone have any comments on the synthetic auto oil from them? Curious because I was considering trying mobil synthetic oil in my new trailblazer. I have never used any mobil products before, but I did just buy some of the Mobil 2T from Avlube yesterday for the first time.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Juice,,,*



00juice said:


> Just outta curiousity, of those of you who run Mobil 2T religiously, how many of you use Mobil or Mobil Synthetic oils in your cars, trucks, suv's or street bikes? Does anyone have any comments on the synthetic auto oil from them? Curious because I was considering trying mobil synthetic oil in my new trailblazer. I have never used any mobil products before, but I did just buy some of the Mobil 2T from Avlube yesterday for the first time.



Ive never bought any 2T untill today,,,, but I have run mobil1 in my truck since it had 10K miles on it,,,,,, now it has 123K and is 8 years old and it is all I run,,,I think the new Porshe's and corvettes come with it from the factory,,,, 

I am looking forward to trying the 2t in my work saws,,, I will continue to use the full synthetic Klotz R-50 in my hotrods you gotta understand we have 8-12 saws running everyday,,,,,,,


----------



## bwalker (Sep 19, 2007)

River, I would bet your o66 that you posted a picture of is runnign on the rich side. The piston looks to be well washed by the transfers, which indicates low piston temps/rich carb tuning.

MX2T/2R piston after being run at 32:1 for a extended period.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 19, 2007)

It could also be that it's a saw and not a snowmobile - intermittent power use and more idle time. I've seen inside 1000's of saws, and none look like that. Most of the Syn running saws look (plus/minus) like RRs, as do mine.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 19, 2007)

> It could also be thats it's a saw and not a snowmobile - intermitant power use and more idle time. I've seen inside 1000's of saws, and none look like that. Most of the Syn running saws look (plus/minus) like RRs, as do mine.


 I never said a saw piston should look like the one I posted. I did comment that his piston shows excessive wash, which it does.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 19, 2007)

Look pretty good to me!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 19, 2007)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Elmore (Sep 19, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> ...I ask the autozone mangers and they stated the 2T is still in their data base and can be ordered at 6 qts min at a time in bulk...



You must have educated managers up there.
I brought 6 quarts up to the counter, laid them out and the asst. manager or manager (whatever) said "Five...do you need a filter with this?"
I said no and he rang them up as five units unfortunately when anticipating the bagging procedure he figured out that there were 6 units. He ended up charging me for all six... heh heh...I was wondering if he could count.

*They Walk Among Us!*


----------



## 16:1mix (Sep 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Chinese junk copy with stihl hardnose bar and chain.



Muther F'ng Chinks.....copy EVERYTHING!:angry2:


----------



## precaud (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on this. Yesterday I grabbed the last 4 quarts at the local autozone.


----------



## sawjo (Sep 20, 2007)

I got a case (6) and the remaining 3 bottles on the shelf at AutoZone. I hope 9 quarts should take care of me until a suitable replacement is determined.


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 20, 2007)

16:1mix said:


> Muther F'ng Chinks.....copy EVERYTHING!:angry2:



No one says you have to buy it.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 20, 2007)

*Exxon Mobil Reply*

Well I finally received a reply from Exxon Mobil Corporation. They thanked me for my comments and said that such comments help them to better judge what is of interest and concern to their customers.

So contact them...speak up...be heard. Save Mobil 1 Racing 2T!
If not you could be mixing this : 





To send your comments : http://www.mobil.com/Imports/Contac...nguage=English&Brand=EXXON&Site=www.exxon.com
or
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Home/Contact_Us.aspx
or
http://www.mobil.com/Imports/Contac...lish&Brand=EXXONMOBIL&Site=www.exxonmobil.com


----------



## B_Turner (Sep 20, 2007)

Well you got me to worrying a bit. Just ordered a case of 2T myself cause I like it so much to run. I will add it to my stockpile of oil in my shed fridge. It says on the bottle served chilled....not really.

I also run Ultra in my saws that I don't run as often because it has a stabilizer and if 2T is really discountinued I will probably just switch completely to Ultra, as I like it just fine.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Another goods reason to run Ultra at 50:1*

Went to cut a friends lawn - but he forgot to buy gas.. 8 miles to the gas station,.. I just tipped my blower gas tank into the mower and away it went. No smoke, instant start, purred like a kitten..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Went to cut a friends lawn - but he forgot to buy gas.. 8 miles to the gas station,.. I just tipped my blower gas tank into the mower and away it went. No smoke, instant start, purred like a kitten..



I have done the same thing, it really cleaned the inside of a little 3.5 briggs push mower. I had to put rings in it a few months ago. I should have taken pictures I'm sold on HPopcorn:


----------



## bwalker (Sep 20, 2007)

> Went to cut a friends lawn - but he forgot to buy gas.. 8 miles to the gas station,.. I just tipped my blower gas tank into the mower and away it went. No smoke, instant start, purred like a kitten..


 When in Canada everythign gets ran on 50:1 boat gas. 79ish Scottsdale truck, 3 Yamaha Rhinos, Polaris four wheeler and a 98 GMC 1500. none of them smoke when in use.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW Ultra is pretty good oil too, and although it does cost more its what I will be using in the future.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 20, 2007)

bwalker said:


> BTW Ultra is pretty good oil too, and although it does cost more its what I will be using in the future.





Ben how is the Husqvarna XP Professional Performance 2-Cycle Oil??






.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 20, 2007)

> Ben how is the Husqvarna XP Professional Performance 2-Cycle Oil??


 I have used it quit a bit in one of my 372's. Its decent, but I prefer Ultra.


----------



## 00juice (Sep 20, 2007)

I just saw this while doing a google search. It is from a few months back, in a lawn mower forum but... It said a Michigan Mobil distributor will sell cases of 12 courts for like $59.79
Here's the contact info that was listed.
Corrigan Oil Co. in Brighton, MI. Ask for Allen in Sales at (810) 625-1170
I have not checked this out, just came across it.


----------



## singletrack (Sep 21, 2007)

*Mobil 1 Racing 2T for sale*

Hey guys I have 10 cases of Mobil 1 Racing 2T that I would be willing to sell at $45.00 per case. Each case has 6 quarts. I will work with you to get the most competitive shipping rates. I might be able to get some more if these 10 sell. If anyone is interested I can be contacted at. 


[email protected]
616.834.2502

Link to for sale item.
http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=673


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 21, 2007)

00juice said:


> Does anyone have any comments on the synthetic auto oil from them?


I run mobil 1 in most all of my vehicles also. One thing I really like about running it is that it prevents dry starts especially in frigid climates and its easier on the starter components. I have plugin heaters on all of my vehicles, but i haven't ever used them. Its not unusual for temperatures to reach -30 with a windshield factor of -70 in the winter here. If you want to do a cheesy experiment take a quart of dino oil and quart of mobil 1 or any other synthetic and set it outside on a cold winter day. Now check the consistency of the two oils.


----------



## 1953greg (Sep 21, 2007)

*space*



spacemule said:


> Why, oh why would you bother mixing more than one brand of 2 stroke oil together? That's just asinine.



may be. but it works for me

i know u take issue but 93 octane runs much cooler also. dont think so? try milling at nite and watch the exhaust!!!!!

obtw mystik (citgo) b&c oil is the best also. cooler = better lube
tried bout all them been there done that


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 21, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Its not unusual for temperatures to reach -30 with a windshield factor of -70 in the winter here.



I think you mean "wind chill" factor don't ya? Of course, if it's -30 outside and someone is riding on your windshield, they will be feeling the wind chill in a bad way.  



1953greg said:


> mystik (citgo) b&c oil is the best also.



I quit buying anything with a Citgo label on it when ol' Hugo started spouting off. Our local Citgo station must have felt the pain cause he recently switched to Marathon. 

Ian


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 21, 2007)

bwalker said:


> River, I would bet your o66 that you posted a picture of is runnign on the rich side. The piston looks to be well washed by the transfers, which indicates low piston temps/rich carb tuning.
> 
> MX2T/2R piston after being run at 32:1 for a extended period.



Yes ben you are spot on on reading piston wash,,, You have to remember I mix @ 40:1 W/ Ultra on the work saws and 32:1 Klotz R-50 on my hot rods,,, and yes I usually tune a stump buster to the point of four stroking and then go lean to the point that it picks up rpm then barely back out a smidge,,, Have never had a problem,,, Now on my hot rods,,,,, they look really clean like yours,,,,, by comparison,,,,I've have learned over time for the work saws it is better to have a little cushion and be able to get in and get out and be going to the next stump/job instead of didlin with a busted saw,,,, Time is Money!!!!! 

Yeah and I agree with Haywire!!!!!!

"I quit buying anything with a Citgo label on it when ol' Hugo started spouting off. Our local Citgo station must have felt the pain cause he recently switched to Marathon."

Nuff said,,,,


----------



## peter399 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heard of pre-mixed alky gas with fully syntetic 2stroke oil? 
We have 2007 now, why get messy mixing gas with oil ?   

It will save you time, do your health a favour, your saw a favour and 
the environment a favour.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 21, 2007)

> i know u take issue but 93 octane runs much cooler also.


 This is simply false.Gasoline has about the same BTU content, regardless of octane.



> Heard of pre-mixed alky gas with fully syntetic 2stroke oil?
> We have 2007 now, why get messy mixing gas with oil ?
> 
> It will save you time, do your health a favour, your saw a favour and
> the environment a favour.


 Messy? How hard is it to open a bottle of Ultra and dump it in a can? If thats a difficult task maybe you shouldnt run a saw.
As for the environmental and health benifits. I think thats a load of crap. of course maybe your regular gasoline is of very poor quality?
At any rate I am not going to pay the $8-10 per gallon that Aspen cost.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben is correct on the 93. The only way I know for 93 to "appear" to burn cooler is if it has a lower alcohol (or none) content than the regular gas being used for comparision, AND, the carb wasn't readjusted when moving to the non-alcohol gas. Out here we can still get premium gas without alcohol, but see more and more "white" mufflers from guys continuing to use regular in their older saws. In this case, they were adjusted for the old non-alcohol gas and just never retuned when the gas changed a few years ago. Simple tweak of the carb solves this problem.

Haywire: looks like all your saws are modded? Higher compression? You probably need 93 or higher in any case...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 21, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Heard of pre-mixed alky gas with fully syntetic 2stroke oil?
> We have 2007 now, why get messy mixing gas with oil ?



   

Maybe you should buy your saws with the gas and oil pre-installed? Take them back to your dealer when they need more. Messy?? I bet you don't change your own oil in the car... how about self-changing baby diapers


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 21, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I think you mean "wind chill" factor don't ya?


Yes you are correct lol...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 21, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Heard of pre-mixed alky gas with fully syntetic 2stroke oil?
> We have 2007 now, why get messy mixing gas with oil ?
> 
> It will save you time, do your health a favour, your saw a favour and
> the environment a favour.





bwalker said:


> As for the environmental and health benifits. I think thats a load of crap.



Particularly when you factor in the environmental costs inherent in manufacturing that huge plastic jug, which must then be recycled, which carries plenty of environmental penalties as well...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe you should buy your saws with the gas and oil pre-installed? Take them back to your dealer when they need more.



That Andy's such a card...always trying to drum up dealer business... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 21, 2007)

Na, just showing Tom the way..:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 21, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Klotz R - 50 would be smelling good specialy wif da Sunoco 104 {Blue} or 110 {purple} oooowwwuuhhh That Smell!!!!!! Cant ya smell that Smell!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tha Smell of it Surrounds You!!!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes I Can SMELL THAT SMELL!!!! I dumped enough of that purple Sunoco in the race car this season mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmsmellssogood

Scott


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 21, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Haywire: looks like all your saws are modded? Higher compression? You probably need 93 or higher in any case...



Yep, 93 premium only and 32:1 till I run through the 2 or 3 gallons worth of orange bottle Stihl I have left. Then it'll be 40:1 MX2T till I run out of the stash I bought earlier this week... 5 or 6 years down the road I'll have to decide what the next oil will be. My compression isn't all that high tho.. 145-150 on both the 346 and 361 and a touch over that on the 372, but it isn't fully broken in yet. I'm hoping for 165+ in 20 or so more tanks.

Ian


----------



## bwalker (Sep 21, 2007)

Klotz smells good, but after a day of running saw in the woods it's really irritating. MX2T and Ultra have low smell, which I like.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 21, 2007)

After a day in the woods nothing smells like a good stiff Jack and coke!!!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 21, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> After a day in the woods nothing smells like a good stiff Jack and coke!!!!!!!






    Oh-Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!




.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 21, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> After a day in the woods nothing smells like a good stiff Jack and coke!!!!!!!



That's what my wifey says about a good stiff Ian, but I'm a bit confused about you and this Jack guy. Didn't know you rode side saddle... :hmm3grin2orange:

Ian


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 21, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 21, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's what my wifey says about a good stiff Ian, but I'm a bit confused about you and this Jack guy. Didn't know you rode side saddle... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ian



Ian, Ian, Ian!!!!! I ain't no catcher!!!! You know, it's better to give than recieve!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## peter399 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe you should buy your saws with the gas and oil pre-installed? Take them back to your dealer when they need more. Messy?? I bet you don't change your own oil in the car... how about self-changing baby diapers



I buy my Alky gas in 20 liter cans (orange ones for two-stroke, blue ones for 4-stroke). I have 2 or 3 of them in circulation. No messing with oil. It’s more expensive yes but I can assure you there is NO pro-logger here who mixes his own gas. The benefits you get are:

- You know that your saw always runs at correct mixture. How do you do when you mix yourself? You don’t put a bit extra in, just to be sure ?

-	The alky gas can be stored for ten years, you pull the starter rope and it will fire right up. (I use alky 4 –stroke for the snow blower which stands still 10 months a year)

-	I’ve been using normal gas + oil for many years before switching to alky and I can tell you there is a big difference in smoke. I never have headaches anymore when brushcutting for 8 hours, before that was standard procedure. 

-	Carb doesn’t have to be retuned because you always have exactly the same quality and type of gas in the saw. 

-	No extra cans or bottles to get rid of, al you need is your 20 liter cans. Pipes and accessories fits perfectly to my Husky combined oil/gas cans.

I will remind you of this thread in 5 years when you also will be running alky.
All changes just takes a bit longer in the states  And Lake, I do change oil in my car.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 24, 2007)

I fail to see whats so hard about mixing fuel properly......
The only thing I see Aspen doing better is making my wallet lighter..


----------



## maccall (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, if one does read around a bit at this site one will soon see that _a lot_ of the posts regards where the fuel is bought, what quality you got, how you stored it where you stored it, and do not mix to much at a time cause you can't store it, and don't mix to small batches or you'll be more likely to do mistakes with proportions, and so on - forever.

If mixing and storing is not a problem, it sure as h311 seems to create a lot of fuzz and discussion on that non-existing problem anyway.

Now, I know were to buy.
I know how to mix.
I know how to store.
And I know you do too.

But everybody else then? Apparently it's problem big enough to be discussed, page up and page down, and, hey, Aspen actually helps cut down on that! If only we could get it through this discussion...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't see the point either... and if you need to store gas for years there is a problem - you aren't using the equipment enough! AS for all the "discussion..." it's mostly about ratios and oils... you don't even get a choice with aspen. As for "quality varies" - sure, but we have a choice so I just buy the "good" stuff. My gas is always the same "quality" and never need to adjust my carb unless it's because of another reason. Maybe it's a good idea for occassional use homeowners, but I see no advantages for pros.


Also... even the Aspen website says life of the product depends on HOW you store it... I doubt here is any difference between the storage life of our AV gas and your Aspen, but as it's for aeroplanes.. they aren't going to say "5 years".


----------



## 1953greg (Sep 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ben is correct on the 93. The only way I know for 93 to "appear" to burn cooler is if it has a lower alcohol (or none) content than the regular gas being used for comparision, AND, the carb wasn't readjusted when moving to the non-alcohol gas. Out here we can still get premium gas without alcohol, but see more and more "white" mufflers from guys continuing to use regular in their older saws. In this case, they were adjusted for the old non-alcohol gas and just never retuned when the gas changed a few years ago. Simple tweak of the carb solves this problem.
> 
> i completely agree on the btu statement also.
> shell fuel claims no alcolol here.
> ...


----------



## peter399 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I don't see the point either... and if you need to store gas for years there is a problem - you aren't using the equipment enough! AS for all the "discussion..." it's mostly about ratios and oils... you don't even get a choice with aspen. As for "quality varies" - sure, but we have a choice so I just buy the "good" stuff. My gas is always the same "quality" and never need to adjust my carb unless it's because of another reason. Maybe it's a good idea for occassional use homeowners, but I see no advantages for pros.
> 
> 
> Also... even the Aspen website says life of the product depends on HOW you store it... I doubt here is any difference between the storage life of our AV gas and your Aspen, but as it's for aeroplanes.. they aren't going to say "5 years".



Forgot to mention:

- More power and cleaner engine. 
- No risk of forgetting oil (can happen to anybody).

If I were you I would be negative too since it would reduce the work at your workshop. No more cleaning carbs or repairing scored pistons and cylinders.
The pros have the best reason of all to use aspen since they will breath the exhaust gases day in and day out. Benzene, sulphur and other cool stuff you don't want in your lungs are not in aspen fuel.

Have you tried it Lake? You won't go back to normal gas once you have.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 24, 2007)

*roflmao*



sawinredneck said:


> After a day in the woods nothing smells like a good stiff Jack and coke!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 24, 2007)

*+1*



04ultra said:


> Oh-Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unhhh Hunhhhh!!!!! Dat B rite!!!!!!


----------



## bwalker (Sep 24, 2007)

> Benzene, sulphur and other cool stuff


 Are pump goes doesnt have this stuff in it...for the tenth time.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this Aspen stuff even available in the states? I've never seen it anywhere. If not, then it's not even worth discussing.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 24, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Forgot to mention:
> 
> - More power and cleaner engine.
> - No risk of forgetting oil (can happen to anybody).
> ...





More power?? from what? 

Cleaner engine? HUH? from what? mine's spotless inside..... 

You might have dirty "old world" pump gas, but we don't... you seem to forget that a considerable percentage of what you pump through those 2 smokers goes into to the air unburnt... so you like breathing naptha rather than gasoline?


----------



## bwalker (Sep 24, 2007)

> Is this Aspen stuff even available in the states? I've never seen it anywhere. If not, then it's not even worth discussing.


 #1 :bang:


----------



## peter399 (Sep 25, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Are pump goes doesnt have this stuff in it...for the tenth time.



From Wikipedia:
"Many of the non-aliphatic hydrocarbons naturally present in gasoline (especially aromatic ones like benzene), as well as many anti-knocking additives, are carcinogenic.."

"Through misuse as an inhalant, gasoline also contributes to damage to health. Petrol sniffing is a common way of obtaining a high for many people and has become epidemic in many poorer communities (and chainsaw users?)..."

Lake is correct that much of the gas that goes in a two stroker gets out unburnt which is a very good reason not to use normal gas in a chainsaw where you practically are bent over the exhaust pipe. In any other industry people would refuse to work during such conditions.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## goof008 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've run Amsoil for years (Semi-synthetic) in my snowmobiles. They've lasted for thousands of miles, and since I can't see buying special oil for the saws anymore, they will run the same oil I buy in the gallon jugs for my sleds. A guy on the fire department I'm on is a rep, so he can bring me more when I need it, and friend pricing.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 25, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> you seem to forget that a considerable percentage of what you pump through those 2 smokers goes into to the air unburnt...



Yeah, like 35% or something, right?

Doesn't make much sense to worry about what's in, or not in, the fuel when you're effectively dumping one-third of it on the ground!


----------



## bwalker (Sep 25, 2007)

> Many of the non-aliphatic hydrocarbons naturally present in gasoline (especially aromatic ones like benzene), as well as many anti-knocking additives, are carcinogenic.."


Once Again the EPA has very strict limits on the use of aromatics like benzene.
Why dont you huff a little Aspen and get back with us as to its effect.......:chainsawguy:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 25, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Why dont you huff a little Aspen and get back with us as to its effect.......:chainsawguy:



I think he has been


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 25, 2007)

.

Mobil will pass your comments on for review and consideration.

-- 
Thank you for choosing ExxonMobil products.
If you need further assistance, please contact ExxonMobil at 1-800-ASK-MOBIL

-Matt Jacob 




.


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is an item for any true mobil fan 

Mobil Pegasus


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> More power?? from what?



- Higher energy content / volume. 
- Cleaner engine results in more effective and more even running. 
(check spark plug on an aspen engine vs. gas station engine)




Lakeside53 said:


> Cleaner engine? HUH? from what? mine's spotless inside.....


- No cracked components. 
- Normal gas is made of refining crude oil. Aspen is made of GASES from refining crude oil.
If you have: tarmac - lubricants - diesel - gasoline - akrylate, you will get it.
Ever heard of layers of soot dissolving when switching from normal gas to aspen?



Lakeside53 said:


> You might have dirty "old world" pump gas, but we don't...


I think it's quite obvious which country belongs to the old world and which doesn't.... Btw, you can't buy anything under 95 octande at the gas station here. What do you have ? 87 ? 91 ?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> - Higher energy content / volume.
> - Cleaner engine results in more effective and more even running.
> (check spark plug on an aspen engine vs. gas station engine)
> 
> ...




Please tell us all the *exact method* that is used to determine octane rating in your country...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> - Normal gas is made of refining crude oil. Aspen is made of GASES from refining crude oil.



Oh Petey...

Before you pull a muscle patting yourself on the back, you need to learn a little about how oil is refined.

*All *hydrocarbon products resulting from the refining of crude oil come from the GASES of the process. Naptha is simply higher up on the distillation stack than ordinary gasoline. Here in the States, that naptha is sold to industry for various other uses. (It can also be chemically converted to other products depending on market demand.)

Torque is somehow involved in the process, but I'm not sure how...


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> - Higher energy content / volume.
> - Cleaner engine results in more effective and more even running.
> (check spark plug on an aspen engine vs. gas station engine)
> 
> ...



Europe uses RON only. Us uses average of RON and MON, which gives us lower numbers. 87 here would be sold as 91-92 there, our 93 would be 99 or 100 over there.

Mark


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Or we say that everyone can use whatever they want. However, I am sure you will run alky fuel also in the US in some time from now. Here in Sweden the changeover was extremely fast.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Or we say that everyone can use whatever they want.



Besides yourself, has anyone on this thread said anything different?

Interesting...we all poked holes in your "science," and now we can just use whatever we want...


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Besides yourself, has anyone on this thread said anything different?
> 
> Interesting...we all poked holes in your "science," and now we can just use whatever we want...



Noone has poked any holes around here. Just don't understand why you cry over the supression of an oil? It was a try to make you save some years by trying something new before they completely what you use now from the market. But as usual, trying to get americans to like something new is doomed from the beginning. How can you systematically be so against everything that has to do with development? must be something you learn as kids.


----------



## singletrack (Sep 26, 2007)

*Mobil 1 Racing 2T for sale, Lowered Price*

*New Lower Price*

Hey guys, I have 10 cases of Mobil 1 Racing 2T 2 cycle oil that I would like to sell. I want $39.99 per case. Each case has 6 quarts. I will work with the buyer(s) to get the most competitive shipping rates on case quantities. I might be able to get some more if these 10 sell.

I will also sell half cases (3 quarts) for $23.99 with a flat rate shipping of $8.95

My contact info. is:

[email protected] 
616.834.2502

Link to for sale item.

http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=673


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 26, 2007)

singletrack said:


> *New Lower Price*
> 
> Hey guys, I have 10 cases of Mobil 1 Racing 2T 2 cycle oil that I would like to sell. I want $39.99 per case. Each case has 6 quarts. I will work with the buyer(s) to get the most competitive shipping rates on case quantities. I might be able to get some more if these 10 sell.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA! it was only a matter of time...opcorn: 

Gary


----------



## Elmore (Sep 26, 2007)

04ultra said:


> .
> 
> Mobil will pass your comments on for review and consideration.
> 
> ...



"Mobil will pass your comments on for review and consideration.

-- 
Thank you for choosing ExxonMobil products.
If you need further assistance, please contact ExxonMobil at 1-800-ASK-MOBIL"

I received two of these yesterday and this today : 

"Your email was sent to me for reply.

I have forwarded your email to the appropriate department
for handling. Someone will be in contact with you shortly.

Thank you for contacting ExxonMobil."


Call them...e-mail them...nuke the whales, save the oil!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Or we say that everyone can use whatever they want. However, I am sure you will run alky fuel also in the US in some time from now. Here in Sweden the changeover was extremely fast.



Didn't it change quickly because your goverment legislated it to be used by companies?

You have a lot more chance of getting E85 in Sweden than we have of running Aspen here... 

As for your replies to my prior post... the others have it handled. You are completely wrong about the "cleaner engine" comment .. and many other of your assertions.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> But as usual, trying to get americans to like something new is doomed from the beginning. How can you systematically be so against everything that has to do with development? must be something you learn as kids.



Yeah, that's us Americans all right..."systematically against everything that has to do with development."

Except for the fact where most of it gets invented here...


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> - Normal gas is made of refining crude oil. Aspen is made of GASES from refining crude oil.



Wow, a woodcutter who also apparently has a Ph.D. in petroleum refining too!

Who woulda thunk it? :crazy1:


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Yeah, that's us Americans all right..."systematically against everything that has to do with development."
> 
> Except for the fact where most of it gets invented here...



Give me a break Woodie ... Before that was often the case but that time is gone and won't come back for a looong time.


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Didn't it change quickly because your goverment legislated it to be used by companies?
> 
> You have a lot more chance of getting E85 in Sweden than we have of running Aspen here...
> 
> As for your replies to my prior post... the others have it handled. You are completely wrong about the "cleaner engine" comment .. and many other of your assertions.



Prove me wrong.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Prove me wrong.



I think you're being silly now.

Prove ME wrong.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 26, 2007)

You Husky/Jred boys play good now :jester:  :jester: :rockn: opcorn:


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 26, 2007)

Give Peter credit he does not concede easily .


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Prove me wrong.



How can you prove a negative?opcorn:


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I think you're being silly now.
> 
> Prove ME wrong.



What have you said ?

- You still drive Harleys
- You still drive V8 cars (even after Katrina)
- You eat yourself to death
- You sell guns to anybody
- You don't sell alcohol to people under 21!
- You have to carry the beer in a brown paperbag although everyone knows its beer.
- You execute people in the name of your country.
- You put people on Cuba without telling them what they are accused of.

and ......

- you still mix your own 2 stroke gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chainsawguy: 

just to mention some...


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> What have you said ?
> 
> - You still drive Harleys
> - You still drive V8 cars (even after Katrina)
> ...



Wow I think you may have stirred up the hornet's nest on that post lol.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 26, 2007)

Boring.... everyone involved in this is hereby sentenced to 8 hours of cutting firewood. Last one out the door is a rotten egg !

Ian


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> What have you said ?
> 
> - You still drive Harleys




What is wrong with riding a Harley???



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 26, 2007)

04ultra said:


> What is wrong with riding a Harley???
> 
> 
> 
> .



He rides a knock off hybrid


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

If I tell you this story: 

- A forest owner wants to harvest an area of his..
- He marks the area on his planning tool in the PC, sends it online to the contractor.
- Harvester arrives knowing the exact position where to be because GPS coordinates were transfered from the planning tool.
- The harvester cuts correct lenghts of the timber for biggest profit according to the saw mills price list downloaded automatically by the harvesters computer.
- When he is done, the forest owner gets a print out to see the result.
- Some difficult trees are cut down manually. The logger needs a spare part for his Husky saw. Using the WAP-service on his cell phone, ge goes to Husky's web-site and gets the IPL number. Then, using the Bluetooth headset of his Husky helmet, he calls the dealer and orders the part. The part is delivered express by a local box delivery service. At all time, the logger is in contact with the harvester by PMR, Personal Mobile Radio. While wainting for the spare part, they do maintenence on the harvester and drink a coffee ...

That could be a normal day in the forest in Sweden. I think it would be pretty much star wars to you, am I right?


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

04ultra said:


> What is wrong with riding a Harley???
> .



It has typically around 60 hp, revs 5000 rpm and vibrates like a monster!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> It has typically around 60 hp, revs 5000 rpm and vibrates like a monster!





So what does this have to do with Mobil 2T ??



Peter Pan go sniff somemore naptha !!


.


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

04ultra said:


> So what does this have to do with Mobil 2T ??



Nothing ... 



04ultra said:


> Peter Pan go sniff somemore naptha !!
> .



Maybe I should try it out


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> The logger needs a spare part for his Husky saw. While wainting for the spare part, they do maintenence on the harvester and drink a coffee ...
> 
> That could be a normal day in the forest in Sweden.



Yup.

 

.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 26, 2007)

No Peter, what is more likely the situation is this. 

Your high tech logger gets to the job site, finds he is out of cell phone range and his GPS receiver isn't working correctly for one reason or other and now he can't even figure out if he is even in the correct county or not because he can't read a paper map even if he had one.

Some technological trinkets are useful and some just serve to complicate an otherwise simple task.

Ian


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> The logger needs a spare part for his Husky saw. Using the WAP-service on his cell phone, ge goes to Husky's web-site and gets the IPL number. Then, using the Bluetooth headset of his Husky helmet, he calls the dealer and orders the part. The part is delivered express by a local box delivery service. At all time, the logger is in contact with the harvester by PMR, Personal Mobile Radio. While wainting for the spare part, they do maintenence on the harvester and drink a coffee ...




Sure Peter Pan......I just called my Husky local dealer and he said he should have an order ready by Friday......Parts should be here by Tuesday...Starter screws and a fuel line....How many pots of coffee am I suppost to drink waiting... Guess I should have brought a camper to sleep in waiting for the parts...

Im sure it could have happen with a Stihl or Dolmar too....


.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> - He marks the area on his planning tool in the PC, (which was invented in the United States) sends it online (via the Internet, which was invented in the United States) to the contractor.
> - Harvester arrives knowing the exact position where to be because GPS (which is an American system, for which there is no counterpart, because the Europeans can't quit bickering among themselves) coordinates were transfered from the planning tool.
> - The harvester cuts correct lenghts of the timber for biggest profit according to the saw mills price list downloaded automatically by the harvesters computer (which is running software that was written in the United States, using programming languages which were all developed in the United States).
> - Some difficult trees are cut down manually. The logger needs a spare part for his Husky saw. Using the WAP-service on his cell phone (which was invented in the United States), ge goes to Husky's web-site and gets the IPL number. (snip) At all time, the logger is in contact with the harvester by PMR, Personal Mobile Radio (which was invented in the United States).
> ...



Couple of additions in red above, Peter. You guys sure are advanced over there...you've figured out how to use a lot of our American inventions...


----------



## possum398 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey peter how about just making a bash US post and be done with this. This crap you have against the US has nothing to do with Mobil 1 Racing 2T! Futhermore I think you need to do your research on your topics, instead of just using stereotypes. 

No my Harley is as smooth as silk, has 145hp, and gets 45mpg
Yes my V-8 has enough power to pull a trailer full of firewood (it gets 23mpg)
Will you hybrid do that!
.
.
.
.
.

And yes we do have the FREEDOM to mix our own 2-cycle oil.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> What have you said ?
> 
> - You still drive Harleys
> - You still drive V8 cars (even after Katrina)
> ...



What's your point? Yes, some guys ride Harleys. If you get out on US highways anymore, the motorcycle traffic is largely Harleys and BMWs outside of the cities. I take it this is bad somehow? Love to know why.

Yes, 21 to drink legally, and some states and counties are really tight on alcohol. We even have some "dry" counties where they don't sell alcohol at all in some states. Again, is this "bad" somehow? Maybe I'm just "missing it".

Not too many V8 cars anymore in the US. Mostly 6s and 4s. Still a few, but a minority, as has been for near 20 years. Pick-ups, another story, still a lot of V8s there. Don't know what any of that has to do with Katrina, except Katrina made gas prices go up. V8 guys buy more gas...same as in Sweden.

We aren't "eating ourselves to death", "selling guns to everybody", and that crap. We don't ride horses for transportation in the west, we don't have Indian uprisings anymore, stagecoaches are long gone, but Ahnold is governor of California. That is real. Jesse "The Body" Ventura used to be governor of Minnesota, which isn't, by the way, in Canada, although it is close. Black people haven't been slaves for about 150 years, prohibition is over, Al Capone has been dead for years. Any more questions on American "culture?"

Yes, we do have capital punishment for those who have killed others, but haven't executed a traitor since WWII, which is lucky for our Democratic Congresspeople...they would certainly lose their majority status if we still did.

Read up on what really goes on in Gitmo, not the poo you have been getting. Truth is an evil thing for leftism. No, we aren't grabbing citizens "willy nilly" and sending them to "Gitmo". The vast majority were picked up on the battlefield in Afghanistan. We have let a few of them go, only to pick them back up fighting against us in Afghanistan. Slow learners, I guess.

Yes, we mix our own gas. Real gas, and I mix mine 40:1 just to be an "eco-terrorist" We don't buy a "foo-foo" designer bottle of "notgas" with some oil in it. We reuse our gas cans over and over again.

Be less judgemental, and more of a cool saw guy...Swedes are supposed to be pleasant, tolerant, and jovial people. I know I am, dammit!!!!  

Mark

BTW, if you want to continue on this path, take it over to OT...but study up, you need to know your stuff over there, this kind of stuff doesn't fly without facts.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Couple of additions in red above, Peter. You guys sure are advanced over there...you've figured out how to use a lot of our American inventions...



Hey Woodie, portions of Star Wars were filmed in Norway, IIRC.

Cute post, you are a bit faster on the draw than I am. Capitalism drives the world. We may not make everything you use, we just design the vast majority of it and make it better....apologies to BASF for violating their corporate "ditty".

Mark


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> What have you said ?
> 
> - You still drive Harleys
> - You still drive V8 cars (even after Katrina)
> ...



-Because we have a freedom of choice and try to keep a U.S company home.
Whats a Husqvarna street bike look like or is there such a thing?
- Will cont to drive V-8's with bad gas mpg, its my freedom choice and only hurts my wallet, not yours.
- Least we can choose what to eat and when. Pass the steak and Lobster!
-Almost anyone with a back ground check that dont catch metal illness, if you have never been committed.  Want to buy a gun? i just sold a nice one to someone without knowing what he was going o use it for, But he kept mumbling peter sweden, who the heck is peter sweden.  
-I think that is to old, if you can die for your country, thats the age to drink, 17-18, just like when I was growing up.
-Not in Luther, MI during Woodsman days! 
- we need to execute more of the baby rapers and murders in less 1 year when prov-en beyond of a shadow of doubt, not 20-25 years down the road like now where I work.
- they wouldn't have to worry about being ALIVE and on Cuba if I was to make that decision.
-I like my mix to be my oil of choice and my fuel octane of choice, be it 89,93,94,100,110,114 etc. 
- I think freedom of choice rings loud and clear here, be it a Husky, Stihl, Dolmar, Echo, Poulan, Partner, Solo, Shin, etc. We have a CHOICE HERE!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> apologies to BASF for violating their corporate "ditty".
> 
> Mark



That's okay...they're German... :hmm3grin2orange: 

(To our German friends on the board, I'm just razzing Peter...no offense meant to you!)


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 26, 2007)

Peter this was my economy car engine back in the early 90's.... *Long Live Big Block's* from any brand!!!


.


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Couple of additions in red above, Peter. You guys sure are advanced over there...you've figured out how to use a lot of our American inventions...



Good post Woodie. Just some remarks: 

-The software could as well be written in India (or any other country of choice..)

-You can discuss if ???????? really made the first cell phone? Are you sure our NMT (Nordic Mobile Telephone) was earlier?

- PMR446 is a European communication system, like FRS in the US.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> If I tell you this story:
> 
> - A forest owner wants to harvest an area of his..
> - He marks the area on his planning tool in the PC, sends it online to the contractor.
> ...



No,,,,,,, Your wrong Peter,,,,,, we have enough sense to bring an extra saw!!!!!!!!

Beam me up Scotty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter399 (Sep 26, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> - Will cont to drive V-8's with bad gas mpg, its my freedom choice and only hurts my wallet, not yours.



It hurts my wallet too. It hurts my chances to live on forestry. The fact that you intentionally drive your V8 with bad gas mpg will cause people to drown in Bangladesh, Indonesia and New Orleans. It will cause the artic ice to melt, forests in central europe to burn, deserts will spread out. If this planet should have the slightest chance of surviving, your country which has 5,6% of the worlds population and 25% of the world's green house emissions, will have to r-e-c-o-n-s-i-d-e-r your freedom.



Cut4fun said:


> - Least we can choose what to eat and when. Pass the steak and Lobster!


We have that choice too ... we just not only eat KFC, McD and BK.




Cut4fun said:


> Want to buy a gun? i just sold a nice one to someone without knowing what he was going o use it for, But he kept mumbling peter sweden, who the heck is peter sweden.


Maybe that was used in the latest high school massacre then?? Which one was it? It's like once a week...



Cut4fun said:


> - we need to execute more of the baby rapers and murders in less 1 year when prov-en beyond of a shadow of doubt, not 20-25 years down the road like now where I work.



.......


Cut4fun said:


> - they wouldn't have to worry about being ALIVE and on Cuba if I was to make that decision.


.......


Cut4fun said:


> -I like my mix to be my oil of choice and my fuel octane of choice, be it 89,93,94,100,110,114 etc.


OK. Fine. 


Now let's drop this thread. Good night.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Good post Woodie. Just some remarks:
> 
> -The software could as well be written in India (or any other country of choice..)
> 
> ...



Tough to say about the cell phone. According to the limited amount of Googling I did, it _appears_ to have been an American invention, but it's not that easy. Was it invented when the concept was originated? When it was first tested? When it became commercially available? You could probably pick any of those and come up with a different answer as to who invented it. Lots of work going on in parallel in lots of places.

What this has to do with Mobil1...I don't know. But the point I _would _like to make is that I agree with Mark...there's no reason to start bashing anyone's country based on saw fuel! 

Now let's *all * knock it off, have a beer, relax, and enjoy some American TV!  (Lord I apologize fer dat right der...)



.


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 26, 2007)

If this topic is going to be a bunch of political ramblings it should be moved over to off topic. Eventhough it got twisted it into a political topic, I personally don't come on here to read and argue about politics.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not quite yet with the drive by there Pete. 

Always remember that without the US, you would be getting ready to do your daily goosestepping, or maybe even sipping on a bowl of borscht.

You need to look closer to yourself for the greenhouse gas problem, as China blows the US off the map in that category.

There is not one shred of proof that fossil fuel will do a thing to the climate. An asteroid could hit tomorrow and cause more pollution than man ever thought about. Fact is, it has happened before.

The fact that I have the right to keep and bear arms (and I can assure you that I do) will help to ensure that foreign zealots will never get a foothold on these shores, just as the Constitution intended. 

Pete, when you pick on the biggest kid in the schoolyard you usually get beat up.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 26, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> Not quite yet with the drive by there Pete.
> 
> Always remember that without the US, you would be getting ready to do your daily goosestepping, or maybe even sipping on a bowl of borscht.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> Not quite yet with the drive by (which is also an American invention)



Hey...fair is fair... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> That's okay...they're German... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> (To our German friends on the board, I'm just razzing Peter...no offense meant to you!)



I know....:biggrinbounce2: , I thought it made the comment even funnier.

Mark

Okay, the political chit stops here, or I'll go to 32:1. Got it? Good. Politics go to OT, not in the saw front. I will personally apologize for taking the bait earlier...although, seeing Ultra's V8 picture just may have been worth it. WOW!!!!! (and I've seen it before). You can't beat cubic horsepower.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> You can't beat cubic horsepower.



Dammmmit Mark you can with cubic TORQUE!!!


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

Woodie said:


> Dammmmit Mark you can with cubic TORQUE!!!



We aren't starting that again, or I'll got to 24:1...Dino oil. You want to hold out for 16:1 30wt? We've been down that dark path before.

Mark


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> We aren't starting that again, or I'll got to 24:1...Dino oil. You want to hold out for 16:1 30wt? We've been down that dark path before.
> 
> Mark



I'm sensing a new thread just might be in order... :hmm3grin2orange: 

(Check back in a few...)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 26, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> We aren't starting that again, or I'll got to 24:1...Dino oil. You want to hold out for 16:1 30wt? We've been down that dark path before.
> 
> Mark



If torque is not a factor,,,,,, why is it listed in the specs of all saws??????

Like chow says just try to get that chain started moving without it!!!!!!!!!  

*HELLO??????*


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 26, 2007)

Torque is the force that lifts your heels off the ground first thing in the morning..


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Torque is the force that lifts your heels off the ground first thing in the morning..



I know thats right!!!!!! It happend so bad this morning I hit my head on the wall!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 26, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I know thats right!!!!!! It happend so bad this morning I hit my head on the wall!!!!!



You should be happy it STIHL WORKS


----------



## Woodie (Sep 26, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> You should be happy it STIHL WORKS



There's a joke about vibrating here, I just don't have it yet...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 26, 2007)

Na.. the joke is about ANTI-VIBE:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## possum398 (Sep 26, 2007)

For all of those that are still hunting for this oil, OReilly auto parts will order it for you. I was told today that they had 290 quarts in Mobile, AL alone. They checked all the stores around me to find out they had 6 cases in all the stores within 30 miles. So as you can see they have not ran out of it yet.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> If torque is not a factor,,,,,, why is it listed in the specs of all saws??????
> 
> Like chow says just try to get that chain started moving without it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *HELLO??????*



I think that was originally a Simonizer post that went on forever. You may be too young for that one. Painful, don't want to go back.

Mark


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 26, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> I think that was originally a Simonizer post that went on forever. You may be too young for that one. Painful, don't want to go back.
> 
> Mark




Simonizer was an interesting guy to say the least. I wish he would come around more often.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 2, 2007)

*New email I got today*


Thank you for choosing ExxonMobil products. We continuously assess market
demand to determine the needs of customers. Based on our findings, we
have determined that there was very little demand for Mobil 1 Racing 2T.
Because of the low demand we are unable to continue to offer Mobil 1 Racing
2T at a reasonable price.

-- 
Thank you for choosing ExxonMobil products.
If you need further assistance, please contact ExxonMobil at 1-800-ASK-MOBIL

-Matt Jacob



.


----------



## Mike mandry (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone is looking for 2t, I can still get it in my area.

I would be more than happy to get some & mail it out to who ever wants it.

O'reilys has it for $8.99 QT


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 3, 2007)

*I dont know how I missed this post,,,, but I did!!!!!*



oldsaw said:


> What's your point? Yes, some guys ride Harleys. If you get out on US highways anymore, the motorcycle traffic is largely Harleys and BMWs outside of the cities. I take it this is bad somehow? Love to know why.
> 
> Yes, 21 to drink legally, and some states and counties are really tight on alcohol. We even have some "dry" counties where they don't sell alcohol at all in some states. Again, is this "bad" somehow? Maybe I'm just "missing it".
> 
> ...



Tried to rep you for it Mark but You know,,,,, the system :deadhorse: :bang:  

Tell it like it is!!!!! Bro!!!! finally got ya on the Rep!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 3, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Peter this was my economy car engine back in the early 90's.... *Long Live Big Block's* from any brand!!!
> 
> 
> .



Ultra is that a 66/67 nova???? that thing didnt have any TORQUE did it??????? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 3, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Ultra is that a 66/67 nova???? that thing didnt have any TORQUE did it??????? LOL!!!!!



Just from what I can see, 68-72 nova would be my guess. 

So what year and model is it?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 3, 2007)

1969 factory 396/375 SS ......When I bought it had 38,000 mile's and I ran it on the street with the 396 then pulled it and went 69 L88 427 with roller for a couple years then went 540 /T400 with trans brake and narrowed Ford 9" ...I had the car for 10 years after my 70 SS LS5/454 Chevelle got totaled.........



.


----------



## eyolf (Oct 3, 2007)

Had to be away today; stopped at a convenience store for coffee and looked at the oil rack.

Got their last 3 pints of 2T (old graphics/label) for 2.89. Dust a quarter-inch thick. I hope the shelf life is long, as the label dates from 2003.

Stopped at the farm store: Citgo semi-synthetic is $13/gallon for the mult-use product with stabilizer, but they have half a pallet of the snomobile labelled gallons for $9...no stabilizer, no dye, and (I think) a different pour point depressant. Excellant deal.

Just for giggles I bought a gallon of another brand of full-synth snomo oil ($21)
http://www.comolube.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=arctic_blue.main

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I already have about a 2 year supply at home. I am not going to be sad that Mobil is unavailable.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 4, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Noone has poked any holes around here. Just don't understand why you cry over the supression of an oil? It was a try to make you save some years by trying something new before they completely what you use now from the market. But as usual, trying to get americans to like something new is doomed from the beginning. How can you systematically be so against everything that has to do with development? must be something you learn as kids.



I don't like alcohol as a fuel, would prefer to have the choice to buy straight gasoline. That being said, how are you producing your fuel alcohol? What is the net energy return after losses during production ? Does your government subsidize it? How much do you pay for it?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 4, 2007)

04ultra said:


> 1969 factory 396/375 SS ......When I bought it had 38,000 mile's and I ran it on the street with the 396 then pulled it and went 69 L88 427 with roller for a couple years then went 540 /T400 with trans brake and narrowed Ford 9" ...I had the car for 10 years after my 70 SS LS5/454 Chevelle got totaled.........
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nice Ride,,,


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 4, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Nice Ride,,,





RR I sent you a few more pictures ..Check your email's..




.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 4, 2007)

This is probably a little late, but I'll throw it out anyhow.

Autzone has a rewards program for anyone that they don't seem to publish much. This is how it works. You get 1 credit for every purchase made over $20 and when you accumulate 5 credits you get a $20 giftcard. The thing that kinda stinks is that if you make a $100 purchase you only get 1 credit. So you need to stretch out your purchases in roughly $20 increments to maximize your credits.

I thought this may come in handy for anyone that is purchasing 2t from autzone stores.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 4, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> This is probably a little late, but I'll throw it out anyhow.
> 
> Autzone has a rewards program for anyone that they don't seem to publish much. This is how it works. You get 1 credit for every purchase made over $20 and when you accumulate 5 credits you get a $20 giftcard. The thing that kinda stinks is that if you make a $100 purchase you only get 1 credit. So you need to stretch out your purchases in roughly $20 increments to maximize your credits.
> 
> I thought this may come in handy for anyone that is purchasing 2t from autzone stores.




I see free oil or rewarded oil in my future....I do have that there card on my key chain..............THX ......



.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 4, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I see free oil or rewarded oil in my future....I do have that there card on my key chain..............THX ......
> .


LOL...i just signed up yesterday...and like a moron I purchased 4 items totalling over $200, but since i made them with one purchase i only got 1 credit.


----------



## maccall (Oct 4, 2007)

JohnL said:


> I don't like alcohol as a fuel, would prefer to have the choice to buy straight gasoline. That being said, how are you producing your fuel alcohol? What is the net energy return after losses during production ? Does your government subsidize it? How much do you pay for it?




You're missing just about every point completely:

1: Alcylate fuel does not contain alcohol (alcylate is not a Swedish word for alcohol, I promise!), instead, this is as straight as gasoline can get, that's the point!

2: Alas, in a refinery. Again, it's not, nor does it contain any alcohol - at all.

3: Can't say, what's it on pump gas? This should probably be in the same neighborhood.

4: Not the way we see it, but it's not only European, it's Scandinavian, so it has to be socialistic in some way...  

5: Depends: Everything from twice the price of pump gas here, to just about the same. The difference being if you buy it in recyclable or re-usable containers, or directly from pump in a standard container. It gets real competitively priced when bought by the barrel.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 4, 2007)

Brad just got back from Autozone.....I just got my 5th so next time Im getting some free 2T...LOL.......there getting somemore in Friday...  






.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve - wow good deal. How many credits did you get today? If you got more than one did you just keep running in and out of the store saying "oops I think i need 4 more" lol or was the cashier nice enough to ring them into seperate orders for ya?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 4, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Steve - wow good deal. How many credits did you get today? If you got more than one did you just keep running in and out of the store saying "oops I think i need 4 more" lol or was the cashier nice enough to ring them into seperate orders for ya?




The lady told me only 1 credit in 24 hours.........




.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 4, 2007)

04ultra said:


> The lady told me only 1 credit in 24 hours.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I didn't know that. Do they just reset your credit counter and give you a giftcard at the store when you accumulate 5? Or do they send one to you?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 4, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Ok I didn't know that. Do they just reset your credit counter and give you a giftcard at the store when you accumulate 5? Or do they send one to you?






She told me it would come off my next purchase when they scan the card..I forgot about that damn card till you mentioned it..  I dont shop there often..........



.


----------



## gdn (Oct 5, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> I have no experience with Mobile 2T but if you're looking for a very good 2 stroke oil Silkolene pro2 is a great oil. I've run it in motocross bikes for years, it burns clean and offers top of the line protection. Any motorcycle dealer should be able to get it, if they don't have it it's distributed by Tucker Rocky.
> 
> As for Klotz I pray your'e not talking about castor oil. (bean oil to some) Please tell me no one puts that :censored: in their saws!:jawdrop:



+1 After finding out from u lot there is better oil than stihl dino, but unable to find Mobil 2T fully synthetic(found Castrol 2T i take it this is completly different though) I went to a localish bike shop with good rep and asked for THE BEST 2 stroke oil, the lady behind the counter hesitently said "the best?" 
"THE *BEST*" I replied, and she showed me to the afformentioned Silkolene Pro Oil, made by Fuschs, good enough to drink.
It's 100% synthetic and smells only a little funny when u burn it.
Anyone know anything about Penzoil 100% synthetic?


----------



## gdn (Oct 5, 2007)

on the alkylite front, i would pay 2x the cost of gas for something that eliminated headaches. 3x if it smelt better too.

I'm not american though.  

Do think you guys are being hard on peter, at the end of the day he's used both and u guys haven't, and he's just explaining how he does things and why.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 5, 2007)

04ultra said:


> She told me it would come off my next purchase when they scan the card..I forgot about that damn card till you mentioned it..  I dont shop there often..........
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah I'm not a huge fan of my autzone's either. It may be due to the incompetent employees they have at the autzones local to me.


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 5, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of my autzone's either. It may be due to the incompetent employees they have at the autzones local to me.




Originality from the Crow River Valley, Watertown / Delano area, not sure were Lake Park is?

Mentioning that 2T will no longer be made, to a friend/Autozone Mrg in Fort Collins CO. he put it on his list to order 2 cases and had offered all I would like to buy at $7.50 a QT. He had also mentioned that he dose not believe that there is a shelf life on 2T and one could be safe rat-holing a quantity.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 5, 2007)

ShoerFast said:


> Originality from the Crow River Valley, Watertown / Delano area, not sure were Lake Park is?
> 
> Mentioning that 2T will no longer be made, to a friend/Autozone Mrg in Fort Collins CO. he put it on his list to order 2 cases and had offered all I would like to buy at $7.50 a QT. He had also mentioned that he dose not believe that there is a shelf life on 2T and one could be safe rat-holing a quantity.



Ok I didn't know where Delano/Watertown is till I looked at a map. I see it is just west of the cities. Lake Park is about 35 miles east of Fargo, ND and about 15 miles west of Detroit Lakes, MN if your familiar with the location of those towns.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 5, 2007)

I have roughly 6 Autozone's in my area. I just cleaned out my closest dealer of Racing 2T........picked up 11 quarts!!!


----------



## weimedog (Dec 10, 2007)

I sent the following futile attempt.....but I needed to "express" my concerns.

"I am a long time user of Mobil One products in my cars..and discovered the best kept secret in the MOTORSPORTS world was MX-2T! After many years of running BelRay H1R and other industry specific brands...I switched to MX-2T when I discovered it was available locally at AutoZone two years ago. And its wonderful. I can run the same mix with my kids HareScramble race bikes (Honda CR125's), My aircooled vintage race bikes (KTM420's), And most importantly my chain saws. AND after a little time I discovered..they ALL benifit from your product to the point where I have made the total conversion..only to find out you are stopping production!

I guess three things come to mind:
1) MX-2T seems to have been around for a while...WHY did it take until two years ago for me to find ANYTHING about your product? (Best kept secret!) I found out from a Chainsaw website www.arboristSite.com! 
2) With the change in AMA rules this year, Two Strokes are back to stay for a while! (They dropped the 125 2-t/250 4-t class mix and just went to a straight 250 and open format...mixing 2 and 4 strokes with the same displacement again)...Bet that makes 2-Stroke sales take right off!
3) With the cleaner burning characteristics of your (ex) product, you could have enabled those two strokes to stay even longer with tightening epa standards. Especially with chain saws and outboards.

Please reconsider your MX-2T descision and give your marketing folks a kick where it counts for letting a significant market discover you had great products....sometimes YEARS after they hit the market!!"


----------



## weimedog (Dec 10, 2007)

By the way I'll re-post this question:

"What about ""BLENDZALL RACING CASTOR GREEN LABEL" which claims to also mix with alcohol...implying that with new alcohol blends may be "ok" with this oil??"


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 10, 2007)

Elmore said:


> Maybe the other major oil companies like Ashland Corp will pick up on this and develop a similar synthetic product to fill this void.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Asland Oil is no longer a big player in the major oil game. Ashland Oil was bought out 100% by Marathon Oil Sept of last year. Asland still make's Vavoline and other chemicals but thats it.
> ...Bob


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 10, 2007)

That explains all the Marathon stations that have been springing up around here lately.

Ian


----------



## wildnorthern (Dec 10, 2007)

I posted http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=57805 with a guy selling it for $39.99 a case.


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 10, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That explains all the Marathon stations that have been springing up around here lately.
> 
> Ian



I am not sure about Kentucky but Citgo pulled out of NE Ohio and all of those stations became Marathons. Some places had Marathons right next to the new Marathons. Speedway, Super America and Pilot are also under the Marathon umbrella. Most of the old Ashland stations around here just became mom and pop stores. A few of them are Marathons...Bob


----------



## yungman (Dec 12, 2007)

bwalker said:


> River, I would bet your o66 that you posted a picture of is runnign on the rich side. The piston looks to be well washed by the transfers, which indicates low piston temps/rich carb tuning.
> 
> MX2T/2R piston after being run at 32:1 for a extended period.



Hi Bwalker
Sounds like I can safely run my Shindaiwa C4 blower with Mobil 2T at 32:1 without worry about build up?
THanks


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

So far you posted most of your 40 posts on this topic, multiple threads.... 

You're talking apples and oranges. 

Ben's pics are from a two stoke snow mobile. If you run your 4-mix 4 stroke (sorry "C4") at 32:1 you will have problems. Just follow your manf recommendations. I'm not sure why you are beating this dead horse.. is it really that complicated? heck, you can probably run the C4 at 80:1 and not worry about it. :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: 


BTW, if you came back to me with a Stihl 4-mix run at 32:1 and it was all clogged up (it will be), I will bill you and you won't get warranty. I can't imagine shindawa will treat you any different.


----------



## yungman (Dec 12, 2007)

Why is C4/4Mix different? That is what I don't understand. Why they need less oil?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

It's a 4-stroke.... you want to put carbon on the valve seats of 4-mix, go ahead. Stihl would say to run their 4-mix on 80:1 ultra if they could be sure landscapers guys wouldn't end up putting that mix their 2 strokes, so they don't (publicly).


----------



## bwalker (Dec 12, 2007)

Lake, Stihl had problems with their blowers because Stihl's oil quality was very low, hence the move to ULtra, which seems to be a step in the right direction. 
I would bet a few dollars that a quality oil like 2R would have no problem burning clean at 32:1 in a blower. However I wouldnt do this with Stihl orange bottle.
I run my saws for the most part at 32:1 and I havent had any carbon, wear or plug fouling issues. I have been doing this for years.
The way a saw and a snowmobile are operated are very similar BTW.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually, they do have issue with low ratio mixes. And your blowers are 2 stroke.

It had nothing to do with "Low Quality" orange oil. Yes, it wasn't the right choice for the 4-mix, but neither was any other dino. I know guys that have run that orange oil forever at 50:1 in 2-strokes with no issues, and still do. They did have a problem with the old "Low Smoke" (no longer available"). Anti-scuffing compounds were removed to meet a Jasco "smoke" spec, and that ended up being a bad move. And we've covered this all before in other threads. 


Are you advising that a C4 should be run at 32:1? 

I'll advise that a Stihl 4-mix should not.


----------



## yungman (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Lakeside53
Do you mean C4 or 4 Mix is more subseptable to problem of buildup because it has valves? I read about Stihl 4 Mix need to be decarbonize using their solution. This is at least a logical answer I get after all the criticism I recieved. 

Is full synthetic like Stihl Ultra and Mobil Racing 2T produce less deposit?

Thanks


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

yungman said:


> Hi Lakeside53
> Do you mean C4 or 4 Mix is more subseptable to problem of buildup because it has valves? I read about Stihl 4 Mix need to be decarbonize using their solution. This is at least a logical answer I get after all the criticism I recieved.
> 
> Is full synthetic like Stihl Ultra and Mobil Racing 2T produce less deposit?
> ...



Yes, and yes, and... they don't need mix oil like a 2 stroke. I've seen more than one Stihl 4-mix blower that has had a tank of straight gas, and they survived with little damage (don't try a second tank though...). Oil accumulates in the crankcase. If you use an excessively rich synthetic mix you end up with a sticky mess running from your muffler, excessive oily junk in the crankcase pan, and "odd-ball problems". I can't talk from experience with C4- you need to seek assistance from Shindawa - call them.

In your 4-mix engine, run 50:1 synthetic unless your manf. tells you you can run less oil. Stihl allows us to tell 4-mix blower users they can run 80:1 on Ultra, but we don't bother as it's too confusing to have 2 ratios of gas and we doen't see any problems with 50:1 Ultra. 

Even Ultra at 50:1 will leave a sooty residue in the exhaust , but it does not seem to affect the valves.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 12, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yes, and yes, and... they don't need mix oil like a 2 stroke. I've seen more han one Stihl 4-mix blower that has had a tank of straight gas, and they survived with little damage (don't try a second tank though...). Oil accumulates in the crankcase. If you use an excessively rich synthetic mix you end up with a sticky mess running from your muffler, excessive oily junk in the crankcase pan, and "odd-ball problems". I can't talk from experience with C4- you need to seek assistance from Shindawa - call them.
> 
> In your 4-mix engine, run 50:1 synthetic unless your manf. tells you you can run less oil. Stihl allows us to tell 4-mix blower users they can run 80:1 on Ultra, but we don't bother as its too confusing to have 2 ratios of gas and we doen't see any problems with 50:1 Ultra.
> 
> Even Ultra at 50:1 will leave a sooty residue in the exhaust , but it does not seem to affect the valves.



Lake, dose the 80:1 also go for all 4mix engines? (Trimmers and Pole saws)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Lake, dose the 80:1 also go for all 4mix engines? (Trimmers and Pole saws)



Not sure.. the discussion was about blowers. I have friend that swears by Opti at 80:1 for his KM110, but.. I use 50:1 in my KM130. We've not seen any problems with the FS or KM 4-mix, even when run on dino. Lot's of thermal cycling helps.


----------



## yungman (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Lakeside53
I have Mobil Racing 2T, Stihl Ultra and AmSoil Saber at home. How is Ultra compare to the rest? Do you know of any test on Stihl Ultra published? I have seen a lot of marketing stuff on Amsoil which make me start questioning and also I've seen test of Amsoil by some model plane people and it did not look too good.

http://www.geistware.com/rcmodeling/articles/oil_test/index.htm

I even bought a very small bottle of Pennzoil since I read the test because the result was the best. I have not use any of them yet. Been sitting around deciding the ratio. Sounds like 50:1 is a must in my case.

Thanks for sending the IPL of Stihl last time.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ultra is at LEAST as good as the rest, and, it has fuel stabalizer in it for longer life. 

Why don't you just use what Shindawa recommends?


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 12, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ultra is at LEAST as good as the rest







I sure am!!!!!........Better IMO...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 




.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL but if you stick the plastic ultra next to a bottle of jack you don't have to worry about him drinking all of it.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 12, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I sure am!!!!!........Better IMO...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man.............That never gets old :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

So, the smart a$$ says


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 12, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> LOL but if you stick the plastic ultra next to a bottle of jack you don't have to worry about him drinking all of it.





    *SO TRUE*






.


----------



## yungman (Dec 13, 2007)

Shindaiwa recommend Shindaiwa One, of course!!! I have it. I start out using that, read a lot of negative comments, plugs don't look too good, switch the Echo Power Blend and seems to be a little smoother( psychosomatics most likely!!) I look at the plug, it looked better than the Shindaiwa One. I am still on Echo for now.

Actually I ran 4 tankful of Echo Power Blend at 32:1. I check the plug, it actually looks very good. Medium brown, dry. I try to look at the piston but being a 4 stroke, can't see. The muffler is nice and clean. 

Does this observation means anything on whether I am OK on deposit problem with richer mixture?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

How are your exhaust valves after 150, 250, 500 hours?


----------



## yungman (Dec 13, 2007)

HI Lakeside53
I just bought this new, I am talking about running for 2 hours only so far!!! :hmm3grin2orange: 

I can't see the valves. I don't think this can tell anything, I thought I throw it out just in case.


----------

